# Trolling motor locks



## eightwt

Have a minkota, had a padlock laying around that fits just fine. Without measuring, just guessing maybe 1/4" dia.


----------



## firecat1981

My mount doesn't stick over the edge, so yes the hole is about 1/4", but a can't get the shackle to turn after its through the hole as it hits the deck.


----------



## RennieRae

Here's the one I use. It has a small diameter pin that works with mine. I'll take a photo of mine on the TM when I get home if you want. REESE Trailer Coupler Lock, Brass - 20PT85|7006600 - Grainger


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ABUS


----------



## Desperado213

Kovix lock for my minn kota. It's all stainless and doesn't flop against your boat like a padlock. They were designed to work with the minn kota quick release bracket so not sure if it also works for motorguide. Only down side is Kovix is an Australian based company that doesn't have a dealer in the US so you have to pay a good bit in shipping. I got mine off eBay. I've tried to reach out to Kovix to get a lot to sell here but no response.



http://imgur.com/a/vmqFZPJ


----------



## hipshot

I use a small brass Masterlock padlock, with some stickyback velcro (the soft side, naturally) on it where it rests on the deck. I like the looks of that Kovix lock; haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Cork

I had the one Ronnie Rae posted and lost the key.
I broke it open with 2 screwdrivers and about
4 lbs. of force.


----------



## firecat1981

The motorguide mount is different from the Minn Kota so most of those locks won't work. I haven't tried the trailer locks yet, that might be the way to go.


Let's be honest guys, none of these locks will stop a determined thief. These are just visual deterents for the average jackals cruising the dock for a quick score.


----------



## RennieRae

firecat1981 said:


> Let's be honest guys, none of these locks will stop a determined thief. These are just visual deterents for the average jackals cruising the dock for a quick score.


That's the truth! However, that Kovix one looks pretty good and would slow them down more than what I am using... here is the link I found if anyone is interested. Kovix Lock for Minn Kota Electric Motors | Road Tech Marine


----------



## SomaliPirate

My TM is so old and crappy, I'm hoping someone will steal it.


----------



## Chumplz

Following - I have one of the lox Renni posted but the way by deck lip sits I cant get it to fit. Been looking for another option but cant find one yet that does slap the deck while trailering or cruising.


----------



## topnative2

in general


----------



## firecat1981

This is the motorguide mount I have. As you can see it's a bit different then the MK. With the hole on the other side of the bar there are only so many locks that will work.


----------



## Chumplz

Just my 2 cents here and something to maybe consider - but I have several gun locks that came with firearms I purchased. They are coated in some hard plastic and have a long neck I can loop thru the hole on my motorguide. Im not crazy about it cause I think someone could just snip with cutters, but does provide a layer of security. Kinda like the one below.









Amazon.com : Premium Tactical Supply Cable Gun Lock with Key (15") - Keyed Alike - California Approved Safety Device - Secures Pistol, Rifle, Shotgun, Revolver, and Other Firearm Types (1 Pack) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Premium Tactical Supply Cable Gun Lock with Key (15") - Keyed Alike - California Approved Safety Device - Secures Pistol, Rifle, Shotgun, Revolver, and Other Firearm Types (1 Pack) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## firecat1981

That's what I have now, but I think I can cut it with my pliers and I know it will rust.

I'm gonna try the trailer coupler lock and see how it goes.


----------



## Surffshr

firecat1981 said:


> View attachment 174685
> 
> This is the motorguide mount I have. As you can see it's a bit different then the MK. With the hole on the other side of the bar there are only so many locks that will work.


Looking at that, I can’t figure out a lock that would work. The MK is 90 degrees from that, and getting even a small lock to work is a challenge.


----------



## firecat1981

Yep, it's not the best design.


----------



## firecat1981

Well as you can see the trailer coupler lock is a total bust. It doesn't even come close in any dimension unless I wasn't to grind a bunch of the lock away.


----------



## SRP

hipshot said:


> I use a small brass Masterlock padlock, with some stickyback velcro (the soft side, naturally) on it where it rests on the deck. I like the looks of that Kovix lock; haven't seen that one before.


Same here. Works great.


----------

